# irexec als Dienst

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bei einer lirc Standard Installation wird irexec ja mit installiert.

Leider kann man es zwar Problemlos per Initscript starten, aber es ergibt sich keine Funktionalität.

Starte ich es hingegen mit irexec -d /etc/lircrc

funktioniert alles wie gewollt.

Habe ich etwas übersehen?

Bitte dringend um Hilfe.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

eine von mir noch nicht getestete Lösung sollte hier sein:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283340

Ich werde es heute Abend mal testen.

G. R.

----------

